# How do you shoot diamond rings?



## JasonLambert (Jul 28, 2010)

I was having a hard time with this 365 shot. The diamonds were so flat looking in every shot and just didn't have that sparkle. This was the edit I ended up with but I'm just not happy with it. After trying to get the diamonds to "POP", I ended up just doing to much with them and now the image looks soft and OOF. The rings started off crisp and the diamonds looked ok...ish. But just not great. Might I need to go macro to get this shot?


----------



## mrgaretdonald (Jul 28, 2010)

If you want to take photo of diamond ring or diamond. There are so many lens are available in market, like single lens and simple lens. This both lens will capture photo without sparking and extra lighting, and other thing it is not costly, you can get it so cheapest cost.


----------



## JasonLambert (Jul 28, 2010)

mrgaretdonald said:


> If you want to take photo of diamond ring or diamond. There are so many lens are available in market, like single lens and simple lens. This both lens will capture photo without sparking and extra lighting, and other thing it is not costly, you can get it so cheapest cost.



 Uhhhh.... What?


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 28, 2010)

here's my two sense...(smell and taste?)

a nice light tent build you must , even lighting very well it works, small light get you must, diamond ring on it shine, 

translation:
get a little led pen light and shine it at the ring
use off-camera strobes
keep experimenting, you'll find what works...


----------



## Morpheuss (Jul 28, 2010)

AgentDrex said:


> here's my two sense...(smell and taste?)
> 
> a nice light tent build you must , even lighting very well it works, small light get you must, diamond ring on it shine,
> 
> ...



I agree with your advice that just the right lighting works and I think the shot looks decent. I find the yoda style a bit interesting.... I would suggest try a little less harsh lighting something nice and soft so it doesn't shine or look to bright.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jul 28, 2010)

JasonLambert said:


> *How do you shoot diamond rings?*


 
Use  your .38 :lmao:
Sorry couldn't resist! :mrgreen:


----------



## JasonLambert (Jul 28, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> JasonLambert said:
> 
> 
> > *How do you shoot diamond rings?*
> ...



All I have are 45s and 9s... That bust have been the problem.

I'll try the soft box idea!


----------



## MohaimenK (Jul 28, 2010)

haha good idea! You can build some really nice soft boxes out of cardboard boxed. They are especially good for small subjects


----------



## mostly sunny (Jul 28, 2010)

Ask Bitter.. = )


----------



## JasonLambert (Jul 28, 2010)

mostly sunny said:


> Ask Bitter.. = )



Ya... Had him in mind when I started this thread.


----------



## bellatobey (Feb 26, 2016)

You know what, I also love jewelry photography! There's just something about it that makes me want to pick up my camera and shoot. I don't favor a particular brand or shop but if I have to pick one, I'd pick Galicia Fine Jewelers' rings as my subject. They just exude beauty and elegance.


----------



## KmH (Feb 26, 2016)

This thread died July 28, 2010. R.I.P.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 26, 2016)

And the OP hasn't been seen since 2012.   Could this be a ......................................................ZOMBIE THREAD???


----------



## soufiej (Feb 26, 2016)

JasonLambert said:


> I was having a hard time with this 365 shot. The diamonds were so flat looking in every shot and just didn't have that sparkle. This was the edit I ended up with but I'm just not happy with it. After trying to get the diamonds to "POP", I ended up just doing to much with them and now the image looks soft and OOF. The rings started off crisp and the diamonds looked ok...ish. But just not great. Might I need to go macro to get this shot?





Doesn't seem anyone has actually answered your question.

Your flat looking image would appear to be primarily a problem of your lighting technique.   You don't describe your lighting set up for the image so it's very difficult to tell you what you did wrong.  

However, most of your light appears to be coming from straight on towards the rings.  Possibly, you used your built in flash?  

This type of photography is as specialized as food photography and requires many of the same thought processes.  

Obviously, you need to begin with great jewelry which has been cleaned and polished to bring out the best qualities of the product.  You should also begin, IMO, with a background that is going to emphasize the best qualities of the diamonds, usually black velvet.   You want to direct the viewer's eye towards the diamond and its setting and nothing else at this point.  

Are you familiar with the jewelry business?  If not, then I'd say head to a store which has great diamonds on display and observe just how they use lighting.  Pay attention to the type of instruments they use and how they place them in the display cases relative to the jewelry.  

Ask someone to show off a diamond and watch how they handle the piece and how they describe the jewel.  If they are good at their job, they are showing you the facets of the cut and allowing it to pick up light from several sources.

Depending on the setting of the stone, a diamond will typically "pop" when reflected light shines through the stone from behind.  If the setting doesn't allow for that sort of effect,  you will need to play up the number of facets in the stone by placing your lighting instruments at approximately a 45 degree angle to the stone's axis.  This will change with each stone and you'll simply need to play around with your lighting instruments until you can see through your camera's lens the effect you want.   

I would begin the shoot with only one ring and one stone.  Clean and prep the ring for best effects.  Set the ring with some mounting wax  which will allow you to move the ring and then set it in place.  Establish the angle for your shot with the camera locked down on a tripod.  

Reflection and refraction from a small stone will require you have no movement in the subject or the camera if you want to capture the best effects of the cut.

Whether you use one or two lights will depend on the look you want for your photo.  I would begin with two highly directional instruments and place one above at about a 35-45 degree angle to the stone and the other towards the front almost on line with the ring itself.  Very small adjustments will result in very large changes to the look of the stone.  

Head to a local camera shop to discuss what lighting instruments they have available for rent for this project.  Always check the shot the camera will take as you make your adjustments to the instruments and where exactly they reside.  If you're not viewing the shot through the camera lens, you won't know what your shot will be.  

Small apertures can add some diffraction effects to the sparkle of the diamond though it's probably better to add this effect in post production.  Try not to clip the highlights since the actual cut of the facet, its shape and its sharpness, will be what you are trying to show off.  

You will more than likely prefer the effects of HDR shots which will be put together in post production.  Exposing for both the black background and the very bright highlights of a good diamond will beyond the reach of most DSLRs.  Study you tutorials for your software, this is where you shot will be made.  


There are actually several available, good threads specifically on jewelry photography in various forums if you use a search engine.  But, you begin with the correct lighting to enhance the cut of the stone.  Without that, you're sunk.


----------



## pjaye (Feb 26, 2016)

soufiej said:


> JasonLambert said:
> 
> 
> > I was having a hard time with this 365 shot. The diamonds were so flat looking in every shot and just didn't have that sparkle. This was the edit I ended up with but I'm just not happy with it. After trying to get the diamonds to "POP", I ended up just doing to much with them and now the image looks soft and OOF. The rings started off crisp and the diamonds looked ok...ish. But just not great. Might I need to go macro to get this shot?
> ...



Still a zombie thread.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 26, 2016)

View attachment 116611 View attachment 116611


KmH said:


> This thread died July 28, 2010. R.I.P.





gryphonslair99 said:


> And the OP hasn't been seen since 2012.   Could this be a ......................................................ZOMBIE THREAD???



[QUOTE="soufiej, post: 3594227, member:




Doesn't seem anyone has actually answered your question.

Your flat looking image would appear to be primarily a problem of your lighting technique.   You don't describe your lighting set up for the image so it's very difficult to tell you what you did wrong.

However, most of your light appears to be coming from straight on towards the rings.  Possibly, you used your built in flash?

This type of photography is as specialized as food photography and requires many of the same thought processes.

Obviously, you need to begin with great jewelry which has been cleaned and polished to bring out the best qualities of the product.  You should also begin, IMO, with a background that is going to emphasize the best qualities of the diamonds, usually black velvet.   You want to direct the viewer's eye towards the diamond and its setting and nothing else at this point.

Are you familiar with the jewelry business?  If not, then I'd say head to a store which has great diamonds on display and observe just how they use lighting.  Pay attention to the type of instruments they use and how they place them in the display cases relative to the jewelry.

Ask someone to show off a diamond and watch how they handle the piece and how they describe the jewel.  If they are good at their job, they are showing you the facets of the cut and allowing it to pick up light from several sources.

Depending on the setting of the stone, a diamond will typically "pop" when reflected light shines through the stone from behind.  If the setting doesn't allow for that sort of effect,  you will need to play up the number of facets in the stone by placing your lighting instruments at approximately a 45 degree angle to the stone's axis.  This will change with each stone and you'll simply need to play around with your lighting instruments until you can see through your camera's lens the effect you want. 

I would begin the shoot with only one ring and one stone.  Clean and prep the ring for best effects.  Set the ring with some mounting wax  which will allow you to move the ring and then set it in place.  Establish the angle for your shot with the camera locked down on a tripod.

Reflection and refraction from a small stone will require you have no movement in the subject or the camera if you want to capture the best effects of the cut.

Whether you use one or two lights will depend on the look you want for your photo.  I would begin with two highly directional instruments and place one above at about a 35-45 degree angle to the stone and the other towards the front almost on line with the ring itself.  Very small adjustments will result in very large changes to the look of the stone.

Head to a local camera shop to discuss what lighting instruments they have available for rent for this project.  Always check the shot the camera will take as you make your adjustments to the instruments and where exactly they reside.  If you're not viewing the shot through the camera lens, you won't know what your shot will be.

Small apertures can add some diffraction effects to the sparkle of the diamond though it's probably better to add this effect in post production.  Try not to clip the highlights since the actual cut of the facet, its shape and its sharpness, will be what you are trying to show off.

You will more than likely prefer the effects of HDR shots which will be put together in post production.  Exposing for both the black background and the very bright highlights of a good diamond will beyond the reach of most DSLRs.  Study you tutorials for your software, this is where you shot will be made.


There are actually several available, good threads specifically on jewelry photography in various forums if you use a search engine.  But, you begin with the correct lighting to enhance the cut of the stone.  Without that, you're sunk.[/QUOTE]


----------



## pjaye (Feb 26, 2016)

One more post and you might have to post a triple face palm.


----------



## soufiej (Feb 26, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> Still a zombie thread.




Maybe, but who among us hasn't had a rainy, dull weekend where we're sitting around looking at our diamonds and our camera when suddenly inspiration strikes ?


----------



## table1349 (Feb 26, 2016)

soufiej said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Still a zombie thread.
> ...


The OP or the OP's Ghost if you will?


----------



## pjaye (Feb 26, 2016)

soufiej said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Still a zombie thread.
> ...



*raises hand*


----------



## soufiej (Feb 27, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> soufiej said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...




Actually, I only have one half of the equipment required to photograph diamonds on a dull, rainy weekend.   I suppose now's not the time to switch subjects to shooting PB&J's?  As I mentioned in my post, it's a lot like shooting diamonds.   Without the wax part though.


----------



## medic2230 (Feb 27, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> soufiej said:
> 
> 
> > JasonLambert said:
> ...



And now an answered zombie thread so when someone looks for this and finds it they will have a clue now.

Thanks for the info @soufiej I found this interesting even though I wasn't looking for it. If I ever need to photograph a ring I'll know where to start at least.


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 29, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> And the OP hasn't been seen since 2012.   Could this be a ......................................................ZOMBIE THREAD???


BRAINS !!! *stumbles slowly forward* BRAINS !!!


----------



## snowbear (Apr 3, 2016)

medic2230 said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > soufiej said:
> ...



Will this method work for bathtub rings?


----------



## table1349 (Apr 3, 2016)

snowbear said:


> medic2230 said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...


Why don't you like kittens?


----------



## Watchful (Apr 3, 2016)

Black background and 2 or 3 over bright cards.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 3, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > medic2230 said:
> ...


Ah, but I was replying to one of the recent posts.  Anyway, after 12 posts, it's no longer a zombie.  Since mine was #14, no  virtual internet kittens were harmed.

You can go back to sleep, now.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 3, 2016)

Watchful said:


> Black background and 2 or 3 over bright cards.



Is that for diamonds or bathtubs?


----------



## Overread (Apr 3, 2016)

Ok zombie back to sleep with you before the sillyness gets out of hand

Those who wish to are more than free to open a new thread on the subject of lighting for diamonds or other highly reflective surfaces


----------

